# film on baby's eye?



## muschiCat1 (May 30, 2011)

My baby is 6 1/2 months old. Since birth i've noticed that she has this oily rainbow film on both her eyes. it's sort of hard to describe its almost like an oil spill on water. The doctor has looked in her eyes many times and has never seen it because you can only notice it in the natural light. i've scheduled an appointment with the optomologist next week just to be safe .. but i was wondering if anyone else has noticed this on their LO? Someone told me it was just a protective shield that babys are born with.....but shouldn't it be gone by now?


----------



## ftmmess (Jan 31, 2013)

This might be an old post, but what did you find out about this? I have a 3 month old now and I notice the oily eye film also. I haven't mentioned it to her per yet but I know I'll get blown off.


----------



## emmajmclean (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you ever find out what this was as my newborn has this aswell?

Would love to hear from you!
Thanks,

Emma.


----------



## giboxescalls (Jun 1, 2014)

you are right,. I haven't mentioned it to her per yet but I know I'll get blown off.thanks


----------

